# Unterschied zwischen der "ASUS Xonar Essence STX" Soundkarte und der "ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus"?



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend Leute,

Ich möchte 2 verschiedene Soundkarten in meinen PC einbauen und zwar die "ASUS Xonar Essence STX" und die "ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus". Erstere ist angäblich perfekt für den gebrauch von 2.1 Anlagen und Kopfhörer und zweitere für Games. Mein Plan sieht so aus, dass ich an die "Essence STX" meine "Teufel Motiv 2" Anlage ranstecke mit welcher ich dann hauptsächlich Musik hören werde und an die "Xonar Phoebus" das Gaming Headset "Sennheiser PC360" welches ich hauptsächlich zum spielene verwenden werde. Gibt es tatsächlich einen unterschied zwischen den karten welche die eine besser zum zocken und die andere besser zum musik hören macht oder ist mein Plan volkommener bockmist und die Karten haben kaum bis keinen unterschied? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen da ich vor habe mir morgen den PC zu bestellen. 

ps. sorry für die rechtschreibfehler, aber es ist schon etwas spät... 
Grüße, Ratibor


----------



## Mr_Blonde (27. Dezember 2012)

Die haben kaum einen Unterschied. 2 Soundkarten wären nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn Du auf Surrounsimulationen stehst, kauf die Phoebus. An der ST/X finde ich die 6.3mm KH Buchsen als sehr angenehm. Also bei nem hochwertigen KH würde ich an Deiner Stelle zur ST/X greifen. Da Du "nur" das Motiv 2 und ein Headset anschließen möchtest ist für Dich die Phoebus besser.


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Bist du dir 100% sicher dass die kaum einen unterschied haben und kannst es mir eventuell irgendwie beweisen? Ich habe zu meiner Teufel anlage dieses Kabel dazubekommen "Y-Adapter Standard (Miniklinke > 2x Cinch)" Verbindungskabel welches laut der seite die erste Wahl sein soll und natürlich der richtige anschluss für die STX wäre. Wenn ich mich aber für die Phoebus entscheiden würde müsste ich mir ja dieses Kabel hier besorgen da die karte keinen Cinch anschluss hat "Stereo-Miniklinke-Kabel" Verbindungskabel. Bekomme ich mit dem Cinch anschluss denn nicht eine hochwertigere soundwiedergabe als mit dem stereo minilkinken kabel oder gibt es auch dort kaum bis keinen unterschied?

grüße, ratibor

ps. Gehören z.b. die "Sennheiser HD 598" zu hochwertigeren Kofhörern für welche sich die STX Karte besser eignen würde als die Phoebus?


----------



## Thallassa (27. Dezember 2012)

Die ROG Phoebus ist eher ein Gag, die Karte ist zwar generell gut, aber ein auf Gaming-getrimmtes pPendant der STX, klingt nicht ganz so gut und hat auch nicht ganz so gute Bauteile verbaut. Für 120€ wäre es eine recht passable Karte, so gewinnt eigentlich die STX in jeder Hinsicht, zumal sie das Gleiche kostet. 
Mal davon abgesehen, für das Equipment, was angeschlossen wird, würde eine ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland schon vollkommen ausreichen, für die STX wäre dein Equipment der Falschenhals, denn so dermaßen viel lässt sich da nicht rausholen. Die STX würde nicht wirklich lohnen. Wenn du sie dir trotzdem einbildest und die 100€ Ersparnis nicht woanders besser umsetzen kannst, kannst du natürlich trotzdem gerne zugreifen.


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Super danke dir für deine antwort!  Ich habe in einem anderen Forum auch schon lesen müssen dass die Phoebus wohl eher ein marketing gag ist und die STX die bessere karte wäre aber so ganz glauben wollte ich das nicht... Dass für die motiv 2 anlage sogar die DX 7.1 reicht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Da ihr mich nun dazu gebracht habt doch nur eine Soundkarte zu kaufen werde ich mir gleich noch hochwertigere Kopfhörer kaufen. Welche Kopfhörer und/oder headset wäre denn nötig damit es sich lohnt eine STX zu kaufen? Wäre ein Sennheiser HD 598 denn das richtige equipment für die STX und sind solche Kopfhörer auch gut für Spiele geeignet oder sollte man sich Kopfhörer extra für Musik kaufen und dazu noch ein headset extra für Spiele? Ich weiß es sind viele Fragen aber ich denke dass es wichtige sind. 

grüße, ratibor


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dir vorschlagen kauf dir Kopfhörer und extra ein Clipmikro, damit hast du besseren Sound als mit einem Headset und sparst sogar noch Geld.

Als Clipmicro reicht das günstige Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vollkommen aus.

Und bei Köpfhörern tendiere ich eher zu beyerdynamic und zwar zu den DT 880 oder DT 990, ich mag zum beispiel das man die DT 990 seinen Wünschen anpassen kann, natürlich mit 600 Ohm... für ein paar € extra, sie wirken für mich in den meisten Fällen auch wertiger als wie die Kopfhörer von Sennheiser die ich bisher so gesehen und anfassen konnte und sie sitzen auch viel angenehmer, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Preiswert sind sie allerdings nicht, aber noch in einem vertretbaren Rahmen, vorrausgesetzt man nutzt sie auch und genießt den Sound.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Dezember 2012)

Xonar Essence + hochwertige Kopfhoerer + Ansteckmicro oder ein Modmic dazu.
Die Phoebus macht bei einigen Konfigurationen Probleme, die man leider bisher noch nicht klar eingrenzen kann (Mikrofoneingang).

Zu den Kopfhoerern: gernerell werden gerne Beyerdynamic empfohlen. Haben wir hier im Haushalt auch 2 Stk von (DT 770 Edition WH-250 und T70)
Aber jeder Geschmack ist anders. Ich habe es selbst nicht glauben wollen, das ein Laie wie ich, hier signifikante Unterschiede raushoeren wuerde.
Es war leider doch so. Deswegen kann ich nur empfehlen selbst in einem gut sortierten HIFI Laden probehoeren zu gehen.
Setz dir ein Maximalbudget und waehle dann rein nach deinem Akustikempfinden.
Aus welcher Gegend kommst du?


----------



## Erok (27. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe mir die Phoebus gekauft und verwende sie mit einer 5.1 Logitech Anlage und dem Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Kopfhörer.

Sowohl beim gamen als auch beim Musik hören habe ich mit den neuen Beta-Treibern (findest hier im Forum den Link) für die Phoebus das perfekte Krachmach-Teil gefunden.

Die 6,3 mm Klinke brauch man da nicht, bei solch hochwertigen Headsets, zumindest wird es nicht vermisst.

Desweiteren ist die Tisch-Box, welche bei der Phoebus extra mit dabei ist, eine richtig gute Angelegenheit. 

Kann sie Dir nur empfehlen die Phoebus.

Aber es soll wohl mit einigen Phoebus-Karten auch zu Problemen gekommen sein hier im Forum. Und ob diese Probleme mittlerweile behoben wurden von Asus weiss ich nicht.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber ich habe mich mittlerweile dann doch für eine Karte entschieden und das wird die Xonar Essence sein.


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Och so teuer sind die ja garnicht.  Da ich ja eh vor hatte mit die sennheiser pc360 kaufen und noch eine zweite soundkarte dazu wären dass ja eh über 300 euro geworden und somit können mindestens 300 für anständige kopfhörer draufgehen.  Ich frage mich nur ob solche Kopfhörer denn auch wirklich besser zum zocken geeignet sind als z.b. die sennheiser pc360 welche ja anscheinend extra fürs gaming gemacht sein sollen? 

grüße, ratibor


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Also gut dann werden es wohl Kopfhörer werden wenn diese denn tatsächlich selbst zum zocken besser geeignet sein sollen als ein "gaming headset".  Ich hatte ja eigentlich vor mir (da ich dachte das wäre die beste Lösung) mir ein Gaming headset extra für spielen zu kaufen und dazu kopfhörer extra nur für musik aber es reicht also aus sich einfach nur kopfhörer zu kaufen ja? Mich interessieren noch die "beyerdynamic mmx 300" welche ja angäblich so ziemlich das beste zum zocken sein sollen oder sind die einfach nur überbewertet?...
Ich komme aus Berlin ^_^

grüße, ratibor


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Unterlasse bitte die Doppel- und Trippleposts, sonst gibt es von der Rennleitung Ärger.

Kopfhörer sind zum Spielen genauso geeignet, wie Headsets und dieser ganze Gaming-Quatsch ist nur Geldmache! 
Geh am Besten in einen Laden in deiner Nähe, der Kopfhörer führt und hör dir verschiedene Modelle an, denn dir müssen sie gefallen!

Das MMX300 ist übrigens gut, aber auch überteuert, denn es basiert auch "nur" auf dem DT 770...


----------



## KaterTom (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Xonar hat ja auch eine Dolby Headphone-Funktion die in Spielen eine gute ortung ermöglicht.


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich bin daran gewöhnt jedem einzelnd zu antworten sry^_^  "Die Xonar hat ja auch eine Dolby Headphone-Funktion die in Spielen eine gute ortung ermöglicht." Gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Na schöne Sch***e!  Habe heute bei alternate angerufen und mir wurde gesagt dass der PC leider bereits zusammengestellt ist und kurz davor ist das haus zu verlassen und somit die "ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus" welche ich bestellt hatte nicht gegen "ASUS Xonar Essence STX" ausgetauscht werden kann lol!... Das bedeutet also dass ich mich nun mit der Phoebus zufrieden geben muss oder mir noch die Essence nachbestelle und somit doch beide karten im pc haben werde...


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Phoebus ist auch nicht schlecht, macht aber eigentlich nur für Surroundsound Sinn, wobei man bei entsprechenden Boxen sowieso einen Receiver hat...
Das macht die Karte dann wieder sinnlos 

So schlimm ist es aber nicht, die Phoebus hat die bessere Surroundsimulation und ebenfalls einen KHV an Bord, von dem her


----------



## Jeretxxo (27. Dezember 2012)

@Ratibor
Du kannst den PC auch erstmal so annehmen, baust die Soundkarte später aus, schickst sie ein und lässt dir das Geld wieder geben, danach baust du halt deine Wunsch Soundkarte ein und gut, das dürfte problemlos gehen, die Teile müssten auch einzeln auf der Rechnung geführt werden und damit kannst du ganz normal von deinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen.

Und noch zu der Headset Geschichte, ich würde immer zu den hochwertigeren Kopfhörern greifen, weil diese "Gaming Headsets" extrem überteuert sind für die verbauten Komponenten und ein extrem überzogenes und meist basslastiges Klangbild haben, ich will gerne realitätsnahen Sound haben, statt die ganze Zeit gewummere wo es nicht hingehört.

Und die Ortbarkeit ist mit einer guten Surround Simulation auch in der Regel Problemlos möglich, auch wenn es kein "Gaming Headset" ist.


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

@Soth  Ich frage mich nur wie man hochwertige Kopfhörer mit einem z.b. 6,3 mm klinkenanschluss an die soundkarte anschließt. Ich denke mal es wird dafür einen Adapter geben richtig?... nur wird das dann wohl eine etwas schlechtere soundquali haben oder etwa nicht?

@Jaretexxo Ja ich habe noch mal bei alterante angerufen und mir wurde gesagt falls mir die verpackung mit dem sämtlichem zubehör zugeschickt wird dann kann ich die karte ausbauen und zurückschicken. Sehr seltsam finde ich aber an dieser stelle, dass mir gesagt wurde "falls" ich das gesamte zubehört (anleitung etc.) mitgeschickt bekomme... laut dem alternate mitarbeiter ist das nicht selbstverständlich LOL!!! Ich hoffe mal dass das mit dem umtauschen dann klappen wird aber sehe da eher schwarz^^... Widerrufsrecht hat man übrigens nicht mal wenn man sich den pc von alternate zusammenbauen lässt weshalb ich mich überhaupt wundere, dass er mir gesagt hat, dass ich die karte zurückschicken kann wenn denn alles dabei ist.
Das mit den kopfhörern ist nun klar da werde ich natürlich zu hochwertigeren greifen nur welche weiß ich noch nicht genau.


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Du hast bei Internetbestellungen grundsätzlich ein Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen, egal was der Shop oder Derjenige am Telefon dir gesagt hat...

Um die Klangqualität von Adaptern brauchst du dir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen, zumal bei allen(?) hochwertigen Kopfhörern, die 6,3mm Klinke per Schraubadapter realisiert ist!
Einfach abschrauben und einstecken...


----------



## Ratibor (27. Dezember 2012)

Super danke für die schnelle antwort!  Dann hoffe ich mal dass mit dem umtauscht alles glatt läuft und falls nicht scheint es ja kein weltuntergang zu sein.  

Grüße, ratibor


----------



## Ratibor (28. Dezember 2012)

So der pc ist angekommen (eher atombombe xD) und ich denke ich werde die Phoebus dann einfach behalten... so ein riesen unterschied wird es zwischen den beiden karten ja denke ich mal nicht geben und wenn die Phoebus auch einen KHV (Kopfhörerverstärker?) hat passt das ja schon. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch... und zwar hat die STX ja einen Cinch anschluss was perfekt zu meiner Teufel anlage passt und die Phoebus nur einen standartanschluss für kopfhörer und lautsprecher. Hat das von der soundquali her einen unterschied ob ich meine Teufel mit einem "Stereo miniklinken Kabel" Verbindungskabel oder mit einem "Y-Adapter Standard (Miniklinke > 2x Cinch)" Verbindungskabel anschließe und wenn ja ist dieser wirklich wahrnehmbar? Hoffe sehr dass mir diese Frage noch beantwortet werden kann sonst werde ich meshuggeh. 

grüße, ratibor


----------

